# McDonalds Fat!!!



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Why oh why do we enjoy our job when we see these chambers!!









Good old McDonalds drains, well it keeps the wolves from the door.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't you guys use grease interceptors


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

this chamber is downstream from the interceptor, but due to damage to the interceptor the water/grease bypasses the trap and into the drain line.
McDonalds is reluctant to pay for a new trap.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Redwood said:


>


How true is that statement!! :thumbsup:


----------



## amir1 (Jan 24, 2011)

I know McDonald is messed up all the fast food is just junk!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

amir1 said:


> I know McDonald is messed up all the fast food is just junk!


Uh-oh... I can hear them barking!


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

eat more pork. what can i say. breid...............:rockon:


----------

